# looking for paniter



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

*looking for some one to paint 4-8-4s*

i have 3 4-8-4 i want painted and lettered and number


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

union pacific 844 said:


> i have 3 4-8-4 i want painted and lettered and number


What color?
(have a mod fix the spelling in the title)

What road name, UP?
HO? Why don't you try yourself?


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey I used to live in Carmi and used to go to the old movie theatre when I was a teenager..


Anyways since I'm close (st.Louis) your mail and wait time won't be long I could help you out?

The only thing you gotta send what you want on it 

Been burned too many times tracking stuff down and paying for it all .


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

to look like one union pacific 844 one in two tone gray with yellow strip and one in two tone gray with white strip all up 4-8-4s


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

I just had to know what a PANITER was !


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

ho scale i suck at panting


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Can you post a pic of what you have and what you want it to look like?


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

I Am Fasha said:


> Can you post a pic of what you have and what you want it to look like?


I guess that he wants them to look like one of these, I guess (color scheme-wise):

UP #844 (Two-Tone Grey with Yellow Stripe Scheme)









UP #844 (Standard Black Scheme)


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

844s  one like this http://www.steamlocomotive.com/northern/up806.jpg one like this http://www.northeast.railfan.net/images/tr_up813.jpg one like just like 844 but numbered 800 and i putting on this shell before painted http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=popup_image&pID=1595 
and here what the 3 4-8-4 i want painted looks like http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=12752 and no weathering


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Do you know if the paint is still available?


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

theres up paint on ebay


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

I've found that getting the paint is the hardest part of a painting project. My son who is coming to my house this weekend, recently got one of what I think you want painted. Let be look at it and get back with you to make sure. The new year will see me getting a part time job due to hours being cut at my current job. I'm trying to get all projects I'm working on now completed before then and I'm hesitant about taking on new projects. But let me study on it a little bit.


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

ok im in no hurry any way


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

oh and no weathering


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

here union pacific ttg color history http://utahrails.net/up/ttg.php


----------



## NW Class J (Nov 27, 2013)

Yep that is a great source of info on the TTG.


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

oh and these 4-8-4s of mine are bachmann model


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

If Im not badly mistaken, my son's is a Bachmann also. He should be here tomorrow


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

UP sorry for taken so long to get back with you. My son did come down and we were really busy while he was here. Ive given this a good bit of thought and I will have to pass on painting these for you. Real life is going to get in the way of fun stuff for me real soon at the beginning of the year and I would hate to take on something that I will not be able to give proper attention too. So sorry about that.

On the other hand, I did find these while looking around. Bachmann has the loco shell and tinder shell listed on there website for sale for $10.00 each (link is below) I dont know that you could ship them to me for that price. May want to consider just buying these and swapping them out.

http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=66_68_214


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

that link is my locos do any else that can paint locos


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Wait. Am I confused? I thought you wanted them painted in the gray scheme. What color do you want them painted?


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

i do the loco shell im getting one with more detail but it black so it won't match the tender the first photo is my loco looks like now and the next is the shell im getting to put on


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

So you just want it or them painted black? How many total to be painted black?


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

one black two in two tone Gary here some photos want i want them to look like no weathering i want the black to be 809 the one with the white strip 813 and the one with the yellow strip 806 all union pacific


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Okay I follow you. Yes I will not be able to help you. I'm sure there is someone here that may be able to help.


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

ok is there any video\tips to help me paint them my self


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Go to the link below, its my YouTube site. Once there, scroll down and look for two videos titled Painting and Adding Decals, part one and part two. They are kind of long but informative. I outline the tools I use and how I use them.

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLAsazFMlDyADhQhinwgY-uUvbL5eI8Sff


----------

